# Egypt minister disbands feared security police



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian Interior Minister Mansur al-Issawi disbanded the long-feared security police on Tuesday barely 10 days after taking office on a pledge to restore public confidence, state media said.
The reform, which has been among the key demands of protesters who already brought down Hosni Mubarak last month, was announced as US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton was in Cairo to lend her support to the transition from the veteran president's authoritarian rile.
"Interior Minister Mansur al-Issawi decided today to cancel all administrative branches and offices of State Security in all the republic's provinces," the official MENA news agency reported.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian Interior Minister Mansur al-Issawi disbanded the long-feared security police on Tuesday barely 10 days after taking office on a pledge to restore public confidence, state media said.
> The reform, which has been among the key demands of protesters who already brought down Hosni Mubarak last month, was announced as US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton was in Cairo to lend her support to the transition from the veteran president's authoritarian rile.
> "Interior Minister Mansur al-Issawi decided today to cancel all administrative branches and offices of State Security in all the republic's provinces," the official MENA news agency reported.


And with a wave of his wand " poof" they were gone.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Does that mean there is no law and order in the provinces?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Does that mean there is no law and order in the provinces?


State Security were never responsible for law and order.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

And neither were the corrupt police forces.

So who would be capable of bringing law and order and prevent mobs ruling the streets?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> And neither were the corrupt police forces.
> 
> So who would be capable of bringing law and order and prevent mobs ruling the streets?


at the moment, the only ones with any capability to do so are the army. whether they will want to or not is a different matter.


----------

